# lähettynyt



## 1516

onko sellaista sanaa olemassa? siis ei lähettänyt, vaan lähettynyt


----------



## Gavril

Terve 1516,



1516 said:


> onko sellaista sanaa olemassa? siis ei lähettänyt, vaan lähettynyt



Sitä ei näytä olevan olemassa Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa. Sanakirja sisältää muodot _lähettyville/lähettyviltä/lähettyvillä_ mutta ei mainitse mitään muuta _lähetty_-vartalosta johtunutta.


----------



## DrWatson

Theoretically you could form such a verb. The base verb would be _lähettää _'send', to which you add the automative/reflexive derivational suffix -_u_-. The meaning would be something like 'to be sent, become sent'.
A quick Google search of "lähettynyt" seems to indicate that most instances (of total 840) are misspellings of "lähettänyt". However, then there was this sentence:

_Mistä tiedät et se poistuu ennen kun se on *lähettynyt*__? _("How do you know that it disappears before it's been sent?")

This could be intentional use of the verb _lähettyä. _But I think a more common alternative here would be _lähteä_​.


----------



## etrade

1516 said:


> onko sellaista sanaa olemassa? siis ei lähettänyt, vaan lähettynyt


Ei ole !


----------



## fennofiili

DrWatson said:


> Theoretically you could form such a verb. The base verb would be _lähettää _'send', to which you add the automative/reflexive derivational suffix -_u_-.The meaning would be something like 'to be sent, become sent'.



The meaning would primarily be passive, as your description of the meaning shows.



> A quick Google search of "lähettynyt" seems to indicate that most instances (of total
> 840) are misspellings of "lähettänyt".



My searches in the Korp corpora https://korp.csc.fi/ suggest the same.



> However, then there was this sentence:
> 
> _Mistä tiedät et se poistuu ennen kun se on *lähettynyt*__? _("How do you know that it disappears before it's been sent?")
> 
> This could be intentional use of the verb _lähettyä. _But I think a more common alternative here would be _lähteä_​.



If you Google with "lähettyi", you can find more actual uses of the verb _lähettyä_. I think we can say that this verb exists, although it is rare. It is not in dictionaries, but it is of a very productive derivation type.

The simple verb _lähteä _(to leave) has the causative derivation lähettää. Its form is slightly irregular, since it lacks _d_, apparently because it has been taken into standard language from Eastern dialects. (The regular derivation _lähdettää _is also in use, but in specialized meanings.) Verbs of this type have passive derivations with the suffix -_u- _~ -_y_-, so _lähettyä _is a regular derivation. There just isn’t much use for it, since mostly you can use the simple verb _lähteä_.

Causative and passive derivational suffixes more or less cancel each other out: being the object of causation of an action is really just being in that action. Similarly, we have e.g. _syttyä _(to catch fire) and _sytyttää _(to put on fire), and we can also form _sytyttyä_, which is sometimes used (Google for "sytyttyi"; many occurrences are typos of _sytytti_, but not all), but normally we use _syttyä _instead.

People might use verbs like _lähettyä _and _sytyttyä _to express the idea of an (unspecified) agent. It is not just something leaving or catching fire, but being made (by someone or something) to leave or catching fire due to the actions of someone or something.

Instead of passive verb forms like _lähettyi _and _sytyttyi_, we can mostly use 4th person forms of _lähettää _and _sytyttää_: _lähetettiin_, _sytytettiin_. In principle, 4th person implies that the agent is personal (human), as it mostly is in contexts like this. 

I don’t think I have used such verbs, but I might do so in the future. I could say e.g. _meili lähettyi lopulta_ when an e-mail program has had problems with sending a message and eventually managed to send it. Of course I would normally sai _lähti _rather than _lähettyi_, but the latter could better express the idea.


----------

